# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] "Kitchen" spam again

## Pepe Le Mokko

There are at least three open threads that are spam for sales of kitchens.

As there is no mod online, they will probably stay there for a while, and reporting them would take ages, because" forum does not allow reporting within 30 seconds..." ( or something like that.
So, again I suggest that the tech team comes up with a magic trick (I believe it's called a "filter") to quarantine  thread titles containing the word " kitchen" and have an admin ( we do have lots of those, don't we ?) " de-quarantine" threads which are not spam.

I'm not reporting them anymore as it can be done automatically.

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Closing the subject, no reaction from the brass

----------


## Fotis1991

We are waiting.......Pepe....

----------


## arlu1201

Sorry guys, i was out of station these last few days.  

This has already been brought to the tech teams notice and they are working on a fix.

----------

